# Detailingworld[emoji769] Review – 3D Car Care AAT501 & AAT502



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Detailingworld Review - 3D Car Care AAT501 & AAT502**

*Introduction*

Firstly thanks to Olivia from 3D Car Care for the polishes for review.



3D Say about themselves...
"We are proud to be the leading choice for many dealerships, detailers, body shops and car wash operators.
We have the largest online selection of car care products.
A line specifically tailored for body shops and the highest quality auto detailing supplies."

*They can be found at https://3dcarcare.co.uk/

*The Products*

The bottles are green in colour with different colour caps for colour coding the steps. Step one being white and step two being black. Handy to have a reference like that when working to help avoid confusion.
3D say about their polishes:

501
*" This compound is designed for body shop use.* Way less mess than Farecla It is a fast cutting compound and designed to save you time and money. It cuts quickly without using petroleum products and without generating excessive heat. This is part one of two that will get you to true paint correction. First use our 3D* AAT 501 CUTTING COMPOUND, the only one on the market with adaptive abrasive technology the fastest cutting compound available today.*"*

502
*" ATT FINISHING POLISH is the specially engineered part two of NANO abrasives that effortlessly correct virtually any painted surface leaving a swirl free, glass-like finish without any fillers.
3D's ATT FINISHING POLISH is "Hologram Free" polish with Adaptive Abrasive Technology (a multi-surface levelling agent that accelerates and enhances performance)."*


























**The Method*

So first things first, the car I was trying this out on was my 2014 Seat Ibiza which is my current daily. She was in desperate need of some love, last washed during lockdown one so it was in need of attention.










My three main areas of concern were:
a random deep scratch on the lower bumper on passenger side - very deep and would never expect a full removal










A lighter scratch on the rear quarter above the passenger side wheel arch - was looking to have this fully removed










and a cluster of RDS's on the front passenger pillar where I had come in contact with a pigeon - lots of RDS and I was hoping to remove a few but overall reduce the ugliness of the area...










The car was given a standard (for us guys) wash all over for prep. A Prewash, Snow Foam and 2 BM wash with a pressure wash in-between stages. 
I chemically decontaminated the whole car, but for the sake of the review I only used the clay bar on the sections to be polished and immediate surrounding areas.


































I had a quick calibrate on the P.D.G and then did a few test areas around where I was going to polish. 
I guess at some point in its life the rear quarter has had a respray of some description as it was about 100 microns higher than every other section of the car.


















I gave the areas a light sand as AAT501 says it will remove sanding marks up to 1000grit so thought I would put it to work. I sanded the areas with p2000, p2500 then p3000 to help with the scratch removal. 
I applied tape for the sake of the pictures to try and reference where the scratches were once sanded/polished.


















I set out by priming my MF pad to polish the bumper scratch, worked the polish in on speed 1 and then up'd the speed to 5 to do the work. I wasn't a fan of how it worked on the MF pad so I switched to a cutting foam pad for the other two areas. For me the foam pad was the winner, worked an absolute treat and was a pleasure to use. No dusting at all, I worked it hard and long but got zero dust so a real result there. Remaining residue very simple to remove.

AAT501 did a great job, removed all the sanding marks with ease and the scratches were noticeably diminished. It was really difficult to try and photograph any remaining scratch as they were so slight. (Apologies I forgot to take a polish on pad pic)


























I then set out with AAT502 on a finishing pad. Again priming my pad, working it in on speed 1 and then doing the work on speed 2.5. Absolutely loved using it, worked in like an absolute delight. Took very little time to start turning from white to clear when being worked and the residue when wiping off was incredibly easy to remove, no hassle at all.
Overall I was happy with the results.










The pigeon incident is barely there anymore and you have to find the right light/angle to see it.


















The rear quarter scratch is gone (but I felt I could be harder on it as the PDG reading was higher)










The bumper scratch is now not as easily visible on the eye but that was never going to be fully removed.










*Price*
The website shows the prices at:

AAT501 - £9.99 for 8oz
AAT502 -*£9.99*for 8oz

https://3dcarcare.co.uk/collections/compounds-and-polishes/products/aat-rubbing-compound-501

https://3dcarcare.co.uk/products/aat-rubbing-compound-502?variant=34095222128779

*Would I use it again?*

100% I would. Would love to have a black car to have tried it on as you get more sexy results with black.
*
*Conclusion*

Seems like an extremely capable pair of products. The cutting compound worked in one hit for what I needed, no dusting or dramas, it just cut away the sanding marks. The polish then came along and glossed everything up and left a really nice finished section.


















"Detailingworld reviewer has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------

